# Anyone know how to record heartbeat from Angelsounds?



## PAgal

Hi Ladies! Anyone know if you can record baby's heartbeat onto a computer? My Angelsounds doppler can only be heard via headphones but it has a chord that says it can be attached to "recording device," so I'm wondering if a pc can be used as a recording device? I tried just plugging the doppler into the pc hoping it would broadcast the sound thru the speakers but that didn't work. Thanks!


----------



## dizzynic

Hiya i just googled and found this think i will try it out tomorrow :)

Recording Sounds off the Doppler
# To record the baby's heartbeat, mothers can plug the recording cable into either of the headphone sockets on the Doppler. The other end of the cable should be plugged into the microphone socket on a computer. Mothers can plug headphones into the other socket to listen to the heart beat as it's being recorded. Press the Doppler probe against the abdomen and turn the Angelsound device on. Using recording software on the computer, press the "Record" button, and the computer will begin recording the baby's heartbeat.

Read more: About the Angelsounds Fetal Doppler | eHow.com https://www.ehow.com/about_6631256_angelsounds-fetal-doppler.html#ixzz1DbDsM2UR


----------



## MarinesWife

plug your cord into the microphone jack in your computer. Make sure its the Microphone jack and not the headphone jack. It should come through your speakers then. To record it, I use my computer's video recording program and then just throw a shirt or something over the camera part so that its black and then once I find the heartbeat I hit record. I dont know if you have a desktop pc if you will have a recording program, but it comes standard on any laptop. 
Hope this helps! goodluck


----------



## PAgal

thanks!! I'm going to try this. I did try plugging it into the laptop but no sound. If I have a recorder on the laptop, can you tell me where to find it Marineswife? Is it within a media program or something?


----------



## mummySS

not sure if you have a smartphone but i managed to record mine straight onto my iphone... Can't help with the computer though sorry - i couldnt' figure that out either as i think my laptop only has a headphone socket and not a mike. good luck!


----------



## MarinesWife

yeah what kind of laptop do you have? if its fairly new and has a dock then you may find the button to open video recording on the dock. The picture I attached shows a desktop screen with a dock across the top. The video button sometimes looks like movie reel or something movie related. If your laptop doesnt have a dock, then another option might be to go to the start menu and then click "all programs" and see if your laptop has "Windows Movie Maker" 
Try these things and let me know if it works! Hope this helps!:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







dell_dock_5.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Ember

I just type "sound recorder" into my Start menu, and it brings up a little thingy, just click record when I find the hb, click record again to stop, and it brings up a prompt to save it. If I click cancel, it lets me click record again and record some more. Then I click save to save it. I found the sound recorder when I tried to use Windows Media Player and type "how to record sound" into help when I couldn't figure it out. Searching it form the Start menu is so much easier though lol.


----------



## PAgal

Thanks so much, can`t wait to try it tonite!


----------



## pip7890

mummySS said:


> not sure if you have a smartphone but i managed to record mine straight onto my iphone... Can't help with the computer though sorry - i couldnt' figure that out either as i think my laptop only has a headphone socket and not a mike. good luck!

Hi

How do you record it onto your iPhone?

Thanks. 

Pip xx


----------



## Clastar

mummySS said:


> not sure if you have a smartphone but i managed to record mine straight onto my iphone..QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I've tried recording with my iPhone but not having any luck- need some advice please.


----------



## Star7890

Its easy peasy on your laptop, plug other wire into microphone jack... type in 'record' or 'sound recorder' into your start search bar, and when your hear heartbeat press record on the recorder then save! xx


----------



## Clastar

I was wanting to record on to my iPhone but I may try the laptop.


----------



## mummySS

Oh honestly I can't remember :dohh:

I think i just put the 2nd lead into the iPhone and it came up automatically. I wish I'd saved it now!


----------



## joejoe

Hi,

I am wondering how I can record my baby's heartbeat from my Angel Sounds fetal doppler onto my laptop. I have found the recorder function but when I try to play it back in the media player all I get are the pretty coloured graphics for the sound but no actual sound! All my settings are on the highest level though. Any ideas??

Thanks
33 weeks and 4 days today!


----------

